# if the hobbit s were here today



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

this is what i think if the hobbits were here today
Pippin and Merry
fav store:toys r us
fav music:anything funky
fav resturant: defeniatly mcdonalds so they could play in the playplace or maybe chucki cheez?
fav actor: Billy Boyd (duh?)and Dominic whathislastname?
Frodo
Favstore: abookstore or a odds and ends store
fav music: Classic? or light pop music
fav resturant:frodo would prefer to eat at home and invite his friends over
Fav actor: i assume elijah wood
ALL THREE HOBBITS
would laugh at tobbaco prices and probably get stepped on allott when they went out in crowds.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 18, 2003)

But they are:



> The mother of our particular hobbit - what is a hobbit? *I suppose hobbits need some description nowadays, since they have become rare and shy of the Big People*, as they call us. They are (or were) a little people, about half our height, and smaller then the bearded dwarves. Hobbits have no beards. There is little or no magic about them, *except the ordinary everyday sort which helps them to disappear quietly and quickly when large stupid folk like you and me come blundering along, *making a noise like elephants which they can hear a mile off. They are inclined to be fat in the stomach; they dress in bright colours (chiefly green and yellow); wear no shoes, because their feet grow natural leathery soles and thick warm brown hair like the stuff on their heads (which is curly); have long clever brown fingers, good - natured faces, and laugh deep fruity laughs (especially after dinner, which they have twice a day when they can get it). Now you know enough to go on with.


----------

